# Angel's tumour, as things progress Z



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 18, 2007)

It's low, like on her lower left side above her thigh. It's small and loose feeling. Is it a cyst forming? :shock: Maybe a mm in size?Small. But a formation of some sort.

My original post was gonna be, I was trying to check Snuffles for the scent glands and there is too much hair for me to really see and I had 2 lamps on high. Should I try to gently shave the area first so I can do it myself or just let my vet check it out?


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey,

I just moved this thread into the infirmary for you, as you'll get more answers here.

It could be a cyst or a tumour.

Your best bet is to get to a vet and have them run sometests. If it is cancerous or an abcess, then it will need tobe treated. If it is benign, I don't think anything will needto be done.

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 18, 2007)

:bigtears:Oh Godfather. No, I'm scared. I'll get her in asap. 

Thanks Dawn!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, small and loose is good, if it's an abscess, they're way easier to deal with when they're like that. And it sounds like whatever it is, you've noticed it very early.

Here's hoping it's nothing at all. ray:

So sorry, I know how nerve wracking these things can be. :hug1

Please let us know how it goes. 

sas:expressionless


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 18, 2007)

:nerves1 :cry4: :bigtears:I'm so scared, I'm sorry to say this again...

I love her. Calling vet tomorrow!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope it's nothing serious!

Do you think that it could just be one of her teats?

Let us know how things go at the vet

cheryl


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 18, 2007)

I can understand how you are feeling. I just went through it with Wildfire.

SAS found a lump in her dewlap while she was bunnysitting for me. I was terrified it was cancer or something bad, but the tests came back clear. The vet still wants to see her once she's lost weight, but suspects it may shrink with weight loss.

Also, my first bunny lived to be 13 and had several funny lumps. I never had them tested, they showed up when he was about 9 so we figured we'd just let what ever it was run it's course and I was only about 12 at the time. But they never seemed to affect him, and he ended up with 1 really large one, about the size of a round almond.

But trust me, seeing a vet and finding out what it is and what action you can take (if you need to take action), makes you feel so relieved! I hope you can get an appointment soon, so you don't have to wait.

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks again, Dawn. I hope it's nothing-or I caught it soon. Let's hope. :groupparty:

Cheryl, that was my second thought. Maybe they can get infected?


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, nipples can get infected. If as mall irritant gets up the nipple, or more often during a false pregnancy or nursing when milk blocks the duct up.

Can you take a look at the lump and see if it looks like a lumpy nipple? You should be able to find some other nipples toc ompare it to.

I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you and Angel.

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 18, 2007)

We've got an appt for next Tues at 9am. I really didn't want to have to miss more work, even though they don't care. I am going to be missing a little here and there cuz of the chiro. I just figured if I keep an eye on it and the size doesn't change and all, we should be good til then.

Thanks again guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 18, 2007)

That sounds like a good plan!

I think that Tuesday should be okay, just keep an eye on it like you said. Who knows, it could have been there for months already.

I probably wouldn't have found Wildfire's lump if SAS hadn't of pointed it out to me.

--Dawn


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll be keeping Angel in my thoughts:clover:.But whatever it is, you certainly caught it early. She's lucky to have someone like you watching out for her!

Matt


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

Is it small and round like a marble but not so hard? Could be an abscess, as others mentioned. If its loose and an abscess, it should be fairly simple to remove. Basil had one like that on his cheek.

As others said, it could be a nipple, or lots of other things. Its good you caught it early though. I hope its nothing. 

I'll be keeping you guys in my prayers.

-Haley

PS. On the scent glands, do they smell? If not, I wouldnt bother. If they do, you could trim the hair a bit if Snuffles will let you, or just use a warm cloth and kinda wipe that general area


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG, thanks Bunnydude and Haley!

Well, it's small, but like a pressured water bubbleon her left side as I think opposed to the right that I think I said previously in a panic :shock:. 

So, yes, it's like kinda gushy, but a def formation, does thatmake sense?

It's small and moves as I move it :shock::shock:.


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

hmm its hard to guess. It could be nothing. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, went to the vet this morning. The doc took some fluid from the lump. She thinks its a tumor of some sort. She wants it removed of course. Won't really be able to tell anything until she gets in there.She's a little suspicious because ofAngel's age.She wants to know when she was spayed, I'll have to email HRS and see if I can find out. 

Everything else looked good, and she was a very good girl the whole time. Her heart sounded really good, her teeth look good, tummy's good and ears. 

So, it'll cost between $409-$531 for the surgery, pre-op bloodwork, meds, anesthesia, biopsy, etc. We will have this done sometime after we get back from vacation to AZ. So, I will just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get any bigger. It's just under the skin and they will suture it under the skin also so hopefully she'll leave it alone after surgery.

Please keep her in your prayers, hopefully it's benign. ray: I feel pretty optimistic, but ya never know.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...I hope everything turns out okay...ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2007)

What do you guys think? Does this sound like a good plan, and does what the vet says make complete sense to those of you who've been there so to speak? I mean, how common is cancer, not of the uterine kind, in rabbits? Which is why she wants to know when she was spayed, process of elimination. I did email my gal at HRS today from work, so hopefully I hear back on that soon.


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

Poor Angel! Well, if she got "fluid" out than that does rule out an abscess. Sounds like whatever it is should be removed as she advised..

I'll be keeping Angel in my thoughts and prayers. When is your vacation? Is that the vet who is boarding them for you?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh no! I hope everything works out. Thank goodness you noticed it!

I have heard of a fair number of rabbits with cancer that didn't relate to the uterus at all. I know Angieluv's Jaques had cancer. Hopefully it's not malignant/spreading. I haven't made a Health References thread yet, but here's a link with lots of info:
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#cancer

ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Haley. 

Actually, no, it's not the same vet as the one that is boarding them. I def want to be here when she has it, not in another state, but that did cross my mind. I didn't even ask if they did that. I just figured the other one did, cuz I think one of them lives next door and someone comes by regularly to check on the animals when they're closed. 

The one I took her to today was the same office that diagnosed BunBun, but the first time I've seen this doc, she was very good and she actually has a rabbit.She was telling me that a customer broughta bun in and it had tooth issues, much like you have experienced Haley and she thought it needed put down.:shock::shock: She was like, no, we're no where near that, she offered to take it, the customer acceptedand the vet still has it!

Today's is a bit smaller place, but at the mention of fostering that one giant, and they say it's too much work, I figured they didn't do boarding, ya know? At least I have a couple of options (actually 4 different docs-all good-two at each office) when it comes to my babies!!  I just hope it isn't cancer. ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Angela!! That I will def checkthat out. I was responding to Haley, it took sometime! Hee Hee .


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh, poor Angel (and poor you)! I will be praying for her - whatever it is, at least you caught it early!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Jan 24, 2007)

They should be able to test the fluid they got out of it to get a better idea of the composition, no? 

Sounds good that it'sjust under the skin. 

Sending get well/stay well vibes Angel's way. 



sas ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> Poor Angel! Well, if she got "fluid" out than that does ruleout an abscess. Sounds like whatever it is should be removed as sheadvised..
> 
> I'll be keeping Angel in my thoughts and prayers. When is your vacation? Is that the vet who is boarding them for you?


I thought an abcess was full of puss or infected fluid?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 24, 2007)

Bo, an abscess is full of pus but rabbit pus is extremely thick. Think like cream cheese or toothpaste. It's pretty easy to tell the difference between that and other fluids. I don't know if they even could get pus out with a syringe because it's so thick. Usually the vet has to cut the abscess open to get the pus out.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2007)

WOW! I didn't know that. 

I sure hope Angel does ok. We're praying for her here.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! I hope we caught it early enough too! Amy at HRS emailed me back and her database is down at the moment, but if she remembers correctly, Angel was spayed around 2-3.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 24, 2007)

Mammary tumors are not unheard of in rabbits. We lost a doe to mammary cancer. Fluids as well as puss can bepresent inabscesses.

Does with mammary cancer may have symptoms that mimic mastitis (thick, white discharge or fluids from the teat).

Hopefully, the vet will be able to tell you more soon.

Pam


----------



## Haley (Jan 24, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Bo, an abscess is full of pus but rabbit pus is extremelythick. Think like cream cheese or toothpaste. It'spretty easy to tell the difference between that and otherfluids. I don't know if they even could get pus out with asyringe because it's so thick. Usually the vet has to cut theabscess open to get the pus out.


My vet tried to biopsy Max's with a needle and said that rabbit pus isso thick you can rarely get it that way..and I wouldnt refer to it as"fluid" because its consistency is so thick, like Angela said.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 24, 2007)

An abscess can have thick white puss, as well as other clear or bloody fluid.

Pam


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I checked Angel&#39;s lump last night and it seems to be getting bigger. Now it&#39;s about the size of a pea, almost. Still loose feeling. Are tumors hard? Wondering if it could just be a harmless cyst? ray::nerves1


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2007)

Nobody has responded, didn&#39;t know if that was b/c nobody has an answer from my update this morning, so..just checking :bump


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2007)

Did the vet run a test on the fluid from the needle? 

I don&#39;t know for sure, but I think abscesses are hard (but maybe with a soft spot in the center?), tumours can be hard or soft, andcysts as well, tho I&#39;d think they&#39;d tend to besofter. 

When is your next appointment? 



sas


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks SAS. I think all she did was look at it through a scope maybe?

We&#39;re leaving for AZ on Sat and we&#39;re gone for a week. She will be at another vet&#39;s office being boarded. At least they can keep an eye on it. 

It just worries me that it seems to be getting bigger. I&#39;m inclined to think it&#39;s just a benign cyst, but until she has the surgery, I won&#39;t know. Should the vet have done a specific type of test?


----------



## cheryl (Jan 29, 2007)

Ohh no!,i really hope that it&#39;s nothing serious

I&#39;m praying that it it just a cyst or something harmless

Poor little Angel,will be keeping her in my thoughts

and many hugs to you :hug2:

cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2007)

Did the vet rule out anything like an abscess from putting it under the scope? 

And the vet thought it was okay to leave it that long before surgery? 



sas


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2007)

She just thought it was maybe a tumor, and she was just suspicious b/c of Angel&#39;s age, she&#39;s 6, and will be 7 this summer. She said it&#39;s much easier to take out while small, she just didn&#39;t want me waiting for months and it gets to be the size of a golf ball, which, I wouldn&#39;t do.

She had another client bring a rabbit in that did have one that big, but said she didn&#39;t tell she thought she waited much too long :shock:.

I guess I could call and ask her specifically about ruling out an abcess, I wasn&#39;t thinking when I was there, I actually meant to ask that. She withdrew the fluid while I was in the room, that was good. She said while she was doing it that it didn&#39;t seem to be bothering her at all, my little baby. If it was an abcess, would that have hurt a bit?


----------



## Michaela (Jan 29, 2007)

My rabbit Berri is prone to abscesses, and they feel hard, and grow very fast, she had one in her dewlap and it went from the size of a pea to the size of a large grape in a matter of days.:shock:

Also, when she was getting them drained, she was sooo good too, barely flinched, I don&#39;t think it hurt her, uncomfortable I&#39;d say, but not painful. 

I hope everything is ok for you and Angel, sending loads of positive vibes your way!!ray::kiss:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you Michael and Cheryl!!!

Well, I really don&#39;t think it&#39;s an abcess then, It&#39;s very soft and loose still. It&#39;s just under the skin. She&#39;s been eating like the little piggy she is and is acting fine and using her potty fine. 

Althouh, I must say in the past year or so, she fills her pan up quicker than she did when I got her. Is that anything to be concerned w/? I used to compare her to BunBun cuz him being a much bigger bun, would fill his sooner. Everthing&#39;s the same; size, shape and all, just more it seems like.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

SAS,

The vet called me yesterday while I was at work, so I noticed they had called when I got home, they were calling to check on Ang, isn&#39;t that nice? Well, I called them back today. She does not think it&#39;s an abcess, definitely a tumor of some sort and will have to be removed and sent off for biopsy.

No, she doesn&#39;t want me to wait too long b/c they are harder to remove the bigger they get. So, when we get back from AZ I will schedule the surgery. The other vet will be keeping an eye on it for me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok guys, 

I picked them up today and doing well. This vet just said to either a) she needs her tumour/cystremoved.Or b) keep an eye on it. (Getting it removed-for sure.) ray:

Itdidn't really getany bigger. So that's good. I'll keep you all posted on when we do it. We will need prayers for sure. 

I'll post some pics in my blog for AZ pics and bun pics too. 

But, We're back safely. It all went good. 

Notes soon! :elephant::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Crys and the gang! :energizerbunny:Just back from Phoenix!!!(Boy, that word looks weird!)


----------



## Michaela (Feb 13, 2007)

Glad to hear all is well:elephant:I hope she is ok for the removalray:

Did you have a good trip?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, Michaela we did! It was 80 ornear everyday. Now we come back to a snow storm. Nowork or school today, so an extended vacation!


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 14, 2007)

I just read this post. My Jacques had cancer..it was several lumps on his abdomen but they were mishapen and they were attached. This sounds more optimistic. Did they take an needle aspiration and look at it undera slide? its a way to tell what kind of cells are present right away... in addition to sending it out. anyway we hoperay: for the best


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Angie! All she did was takesome fluid, which was clearsih. She looked at it under ascope guess, but says it's a tumour of some sort. When theyremove it it will go off for biopsy. She was at our other vetwhile we were gone and she said cyst or tumour so, not exactlyclear. 

The vet office called us while we were on vac. to remind us to get herin for it, that was nice of them. I scared to set the apptthough. :shock:


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 14, 2007)

Its better to get it out sooner than later so try tomake an appointment.even if its hard to do.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2007)

Making the appt on Monday. The lump ischanging shape :shock::shock::shock:. Does this necessarilymean it's cancer? Or, do most tumours/cysts change shape, toan odd shape I should say, not as formed like a circle is.Does that make sense?

I hope it's nothing.:sad:


----------



## pamnock (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't think we should really speculate at thispoint. Abscesses can also be of abnormal shape depending onthe tissue that they are spreading into. She may also have a benign tumor. We'll just have to wait and see what the vetsays.



Pam


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Pam. *crosses fingers*.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 19, 2007)

I feel sick. I just made Angel's apptfor her surgery. This Thursday morning. They willcall me as soon as it's over. I'm just worried about theanesthia because she is like 6.5 years old.

Prayers for my sweet girl. ray:

Thank You to those of you who already have her in your prayers!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 19, 2007)

ray:ray:ray:

Crystal we are all here for you:hug2:, feel free to PM me if you everneed a chat, I know how worrying it is when a bunny goes in for an op,hopefully all will go well


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Michaela!


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

Im just catching up. Poor Angel. 

My Basil had a cheek abscess removed this past summer. He's 6 so I was worried about the anesthesia, but he did fine. 

I really hope its something benign that can be removed easily. I'll bekeeping her in my thoughts and prayers. Heres hoping for a quickoperation and speedy recovery.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks again Haley. They said theywill do a blood panel before surgery. Do any of you know whythey do this and what it shows?

Thanks!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm just getting scared you guys. I'vebeen pretty optimistic so far. I love her and I hope shedoesn't hate me after this. It should go well.? ray:

It'll be ok, Ang, I love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm sure everything will be just fine! ray:

:hug2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank You MBH.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 22, 2007)

They do a blood panel to see if the organs ofthe body are functioning normally so that it is safe to do surgery. Theblood planel would tell the vet about kidney, liver function and alsowhether the blood cells for fighting infection are normal. It isconsidered normal and routine to do a blood panel. Good luck :hug:ray:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm sure it'll all go well, just make sure to give her a few extra treats afterwards!:goodluck


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 22, 2007)

I am keeping your girl and you in my thoughts and prayers today, Snuffles...surrounding you both with love...

:hug1

Please keep us posted...


----------



## Haley (Feb 22, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way. Keep us posted.

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Lots of Prayers.ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks so much guys. She should be insurgery now. I should hear something soon! Yes, afew treats are in order tonight if she's not too tired.

I'll know the results of the biopsy within 7-10 days.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!:elephant::elephant::elephant::bunnydance:

My girl made it! She's waking up now. She had nicesteady breaths throughout the procedure. It was just underthe skin, not deep and she did get it all out. My girl didgood, I'm so happy and proud of her! Phew.:yes:


----------



## binkies (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh that is wonderful news! :bunnydance::highfive:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

YES!!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2007)

Just want to thank you guys for all your support and advice! You can imagine how much it helped!

:highfive: :thanks:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 22, 2007)

:elephant: :colors: :sunshine:


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2007)

:happydance


----------



## Michaela (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't on to add to the support earlier,but I'm so pleased for you that it went well!! I knew she'd beok!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Feb 22, 2007)

:highfive:Now to get her home and spoil her rotten :thumbup


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm so happy for you!

:colors::colors::colors:Yipeeeee!:colors::colors::colors:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 22, 2007)

YAY!! Glad to hear things went well, and that your girl made it through safe and sound. 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors::colors::colors::elephant::elephant::elephant:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you Rosie for merging the twothreads! I figure this way, anyone that reads this will knowwhat's going on, and not be confused. Hee Hee

Thanks again Rosie for your support and friendliness!

Love ya. And all of you here on RO! You rock (and ya know it)! 

Crystal, Angel and Snuffles.:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, you're welcome, Sweetie!! 

I'm here for ya!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 22, 2007)

:woohoo


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 22, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!! So glad to hear the awesome news!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm glad that she did really well.!!!!!!!!!!!!:elephant:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks MBH&lt; Naturestee and Ang!

Ok, here is a pic of the wound. Yuck, just wantthis and to make sure of the looks of it now and say 3 days from now.

WARNING!!!!!! GRAPHIC-BELOW...

















It looks more gross to me in the pic, even just on the camera,sooo. It doesn't look this bad on her. Isn't thatweird? I know alot of you have seen this kinda thing alot, Ihave not. Ulllgh.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 25, 2007)

Just an update. The area looks reallygood and seems to be healing very well. I'm soexcited. Thanks goodness it wasn't hard to heal forher. She is doing well in not messing w/ it. Shejust licks it occasionally.:?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 25, 2007)

That's fantastic news!

For Angel..:kiss:

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2007)

Woo hoo! :jumpforjoy:

It's okay if she licks it a little, as long as she's not obsessive about it.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear things are going well - thanks for keeping us updated!

Pam


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, it's been a week now. Herincision looks great and she seems to be leaving it alonestill. Healing nicely. I was holding her tonightjust a bit ago, she is rarin to go! But, the vet said noexcercise for 10 days. Does that sound right? She was tryingto either jump down and since that wasn't working, she was trying tojump up on the back of the computer chair. Sillygirl. She wasn't happy when I put her back in hercage. Poor baby. But, I can't let her run aroundyet. I know she's dying to. 3 more dayssweetheart! 

I would've got a pic while I was holding her, but she was just notsitting still, she got up on my chest all stretched out, then I knewshe was trying to get to the back of the chair:shock:.


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

Glad to hear she's recovering well. How long till you get the results of the lab work? You must be so nervous.ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 2, 2007)

Haley, thanks. Ya know? It'sweird, it's like I know the results will be neg! She goes inTues. for parital suture removal. The biopsy should be backnext week as well!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 2, 2007)

Results are in! Not terrible news, butit was "mammory adenocarcenoma", low grade since they said the vet gotit all. Prognosis-favorable and margins are good. 

The vet told me to check her whenever I hold her to make sure moredon't pop up. She wants to check her once a year.She said that the probability of it mastisizing is low since we got itat an early stage.

So, for right now, I am so happy and relieved. I also askedif her life expectancy can still be good and she said "Ohyeah". So, that's the news!

Thanks for all of your support! It is really appreciated.:wink


Edited to add: Looking back, God must've been with me onthis, because what are the odds that I just happened to feel that lumpthat night...Thank You God.ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

Thats great news! Good work catching it early!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

Sounds like good news! Way to be an observant bunny mom! :great:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank god! I am so happy!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 3, 2007)

arty0002::bunnydance::happydancearty0002::bunnydance::happydancearty0002::bunnydance::happydance

Only catching up on this now!! I am so happy everything is ok!! (Had you guessed lol)


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 3, 2007)

WHEW! What a great catch....and Ithink you're absolutely right...AMEN! Take care, and knowthat our prayers are gonna keep comin' that she stay ok.....Have agreat weekend with her....how do you keep from hugging her every timeyou see her????


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks alot guys! 

Pumpkinandwhiskersmom, I don't really, I am almost always talking toher, petting her or holding her. She's such a snuggle girlanyway! She's my baby girl and she knows it. Ilove her to pieces.:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I just scared the crap out of her cuz shescared the crap out of me! She was pulling at the darnstitches, I could hear across the room. It scared me that shewas doing that and that hard. I got up and walked over saying"Angel-No!" kinda loud:shock:. Oops. I reallydidn't mean to scare her. It was my gut reaction cuz itscared me to hear and see her do that. She hasn't been doingthat, at least when I'm home. I had to get on her earliertoday for it, but she was only licking it. I bet it'sstarting to itch since it's healing. I hope she doesn't keepthat up. If I had to get her an e-collar, she would NOT behappy, she's a meticulous cleaner.:shock:

Just needed to vent...:kiss: 

Edit to add: I gave her some parsley to get her mind off of it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 6, 2007)

Just thought I add an update! :colors:

Angel had her suture removed today, yes, as I noticed, she did take theother one out on her own, but luckily it after like 5 days.They said that the one she took out, the area looked good, so no issuesthere. They took the other one out and she's good togo. She got tocome out for excercise tonight, wehad some binkies, so I think for now we're all good! I am sohappy for her. She really did good.b 

If any of the mods want to mark this "Resolved" that's fine w/me. But since I have to watch for more to show up, I'mwondering if you'll leave it unresolved for that reason? Letme know what you'd like to do. 

I am so proud of my girl! I can't stop thanking the AlmightyLord for allowing me to catch this when I did, and allowing her to beok and healthy. Thank You again Jesus and God!:bouquet:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 6, 2007)

Ohh I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you and Angel!!! Soo good to hear!! 

Glad she's back to her binkies!! 

Crystal


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you Crystal!

I just can't believe I caught it, took it from there and now she'sfine. It just goes to show you I guess. Things*can* work out.:? I just feel blessed.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh you're very welcome. I'm so happyfor the both of you. I know how you feel. Thathappened with my and my doggy. Everything worked outgreat. Until she got really old and we had to put her downlast year. But had nothing to do with her tumour Ifound.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 2, 2007)

Her fur has grown back in some areas.I don't look too much and feel, she doesn't like it. She'smore hyper with me now that she's been her a number of years.

Tonight, I did the inspection. I noticed, actually thoughtbefore, but not sure: that there seems to be a tiny piece of suturesticking out. Does that sound possible? Also, havenoticed and noticed tonight 3 or so more tiny lumps. Is thisbad? Did it mulitply she had surgery?:nerves1


Edit: Or is what I'm feeling scars? Kind of in a line but one isn't.


----------



## Haley (Apr 2, 2007)

I didnt reread through the thread, but did thevet do a recheck a few weeks after the surgery? My vet had tophysically remove some of Max's sutures (even though the were thedissolving ones) because he said sometimes on bunnies they dont go awayon her own.

I would maybe schedule her for a recheck to be sure. It will put your mind at ease at the very least. 

Heres hoping its nothing. ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Haley. No, she went back 10days after and they removed the sutures. She also haddissolvable ones on the inside. Don't understand thelumps.:shock:


----------



## Haley (Apr 2, 2007)

It could be the inside ones didnt dissolve fully. I would probably want to have it checked just in case.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 2, 2007)

We're going in Thursday morning. Theywill take out the remaining suture that is sticking out and check thearea. I hope it's just scar tissue, or nothing, but thisworries me. Could more tumoursappear thisquickly?


----------



## naturestee (Apr 2, 2007)

Hopefully it's just the stitches. Feyhad to have one removed too. It was twisting around andcausing an irritated lump.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Angela! I just am worriedbecause there are like 3 in line with the incision area and one outsideof it.:shock: It just scares me that that many tumours couldbe present. Please Lord, no.ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2007)

:colors: I am happy to report that itwas sutures! She took like 3 out, some were the dissolvables,she said it can take up to 3 months for them all to dissolve.There was one near the surface so she took it out. Some of itis scar tissue that I was feeling. So, I am veryrelieved! She was such a good girl while the doc was takingthem out too.

They mentioned that they wished they had a treat for her, and I saidshe would be getting a craisen was we got home and she thought that wasa great idea, she may get some for the office. I alsomentioned to her that she should join RO! She said she verywell may do that. She said she's alwayslooking forsomething, so that would be great if she does.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 5, 2007)

:woohoo


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

Thats great news! Max's didnt dissolve righteither and they can harden up. Its good she removed them. Hopefully theothers dissolve as time progresses.

Your vet sounds wonderful!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! Angela, you were right!

Haley, she's good, but I mention stuff that I learned from being onhere like Angela's suggestion of adding an additional water bowl w/some flavoring to get Angel to drink more for bigger poops and shedidn't know that. So, I don't know. I guess as faras major stuff she is. She has a rabbit as well, she said hehas had teeth problems in the past.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, it's amazing how much you can learnhere. Most of the time I'm just repeating something I'velearned from somebody else. I wonder if she willjoin? That would be awesome!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 20, 2007)

Z

Page 2-missing text in posts Jan 24-Jan 30.


----------

